# What to do for the best ?



## Kev G (Oct 24, 2010)

First of thanks for a great forum,just wish I had found it a bit earlier.
Anyway I hope you could answer a few questions regarding a pigeon we have been caring for ? Appologies if my terminology is not correct when describing things but I'm not bird savy.

The pigeon was found by my wife unable to fly due to it's age and on it's own with no sign of where it might have come from.Leaving it on the footpath was not an option due to it being stalked by a cat.

Anyway it has been living in the conservatory with access to a small enclosed safe garden and has been checked by a vet to make sure it is OK for injuries.The 1st week it was happy just to sun itself in the garden and peck at seed scattered for it hopping in and out when it wanted water and addition food in a bowl.It would stay in at night.

After the 1st week it (Pekka) started a bit of flying practice which was soon mastered.When Pekka flew off we wondered if she would ever return but sure enough with the hour she was back.Two weeks later she now seems to be a lodger coming in the conservatory to eat drink rest and bed down for the night.

I have a plastic open ended box lined with paper on top of a book case that she 'roosts' ? on and have made a perch that she some times sits on.

That briefly sums up the background but would appreciate a few pointers as how to go from now on please ?

I'm quite happy to let Pekka use our house as her own but should I try and make her less dependant e.g. not feeding her too much ?

There are collared doves around here that hang out on the roofs but Pecka isn't anything like them,will she be acccepted by them or will she be an 'outcast'?

She goes out first thing in the morning for a fly around but will mostly busy herself sitting on a roof pecking ,I have not seen her go for any of the trees and can look very vunerable.Should she be taking cover in trees ?

She now whistles now and again when on/in her box ,is this a good or a bad thing .....she doesn't appear to be distressed ? She will return whistle if I respond with a mimick whistle.

I will leave it at that for now in hope that anyone can give some guidance ?

Many thanks Kevin


----------



## Kev G (Oct 24, 2010)

Pekka 2nd day -










Pekka 2nd week -


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Kevin...thanks for the tale, and thanks for saving her.

May I ask a question ? Does Pekka usually look like the pics ? (i.e. feathers fluffed out, not smooth to the body, neck pulled in, and eyes closed or squinting ?)

I think, as you may sort of have already gleaned, she is existing a bit between 2 worlds: that of a Feral, and that of a domesticated companion. I am no expert on collared doves, but generally I believe they don't mix with Feral pigeons (which are Rock Doves). But I have enough experience with releasing rehabbed Ferals to suggest that perhaps she has not acclimated with the Feral world. This would likely be because there hasn't been a focused process on doing so; and there are ways of doing so . 

Secondly....I asked my first Q because, in neither picture does she look very healthy...so I am wondering if she is harboring an illness, still.

My suggestion would be to bring her in, if you can.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Kevin

As Jaye says, she doesn't look right. Best to keep her in a warm(ish) place in the box for now, with food and water, so you can check her food intake and her droppings. Then, maybe, we can offer further advice.

It is correct that these pigeons do not normally mix with collared doves. Feral pigeons may hang out in a tree if there's nothing much else, but they are usually found on any urban structures which appear to them to be like cliffs and caves (the ancestral habitat).

When he/she 'whistles' it is because she is still young and her voice hasn't broken yet, what we call a 'squeaker'.

John


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*fluffed*

Looking at the dying leaves under her I am guessing it is fall and on the cooler side, just a guess mind you, she may just be staying warm. >Kevin


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Looking closely at the photos I see tiny wisps of down on her head and her cere (the fleshy area over the beak) is not yet powdery white. That and the "whistling" you describe do indeed mean she's not an old bird but a recently fledged baby. I agree with others that I don't like the look of her being so fluffed. Perhaps it's just the cold but if it were me, I'd keep her in where it's warm.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

pattersonk2002 said:


> Looking at the dying leaves under her I am guessing it is fall and on the cooler side, just a guess mind you, she may just be staying warm. >Kevin


Yep, it is Autumn here, (going into winter) & It is gettng a lot cooler here in the UK than it has been recently.
The 2nd pic, looks like its close to a window, maybe a slight draught, dont know, also if it is cool outside, glass will radiate coldness inside near its proximity, so possibly that too.
First pic does look fluffed & cold, 2nd more relaxed, and resting, & the look as if "Im trying to sleep - go away" lol


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Any speculation we all may have on the pics are just that....which is why I asked Kevin the Q in the first place. So the only real answer will come from there.

Regardless of that answer...it still sounds to me like, given the baby did not undergo any sort of release regimen, she still would benefit significantly from something like that. So it is best to bring her in, anyway.

Pretty girl, BTW !!!


----------



## Kev G (Oct 24, 2010)

Many thanks to all for your feedback.
Jaye , Pekka was very rounded at first but has sleeked out during the 3 weeks she has been with us (don't know what sex but as 'it' looks very pretty rather than handsome a girl it is for now) I will try and get a more representative picture of her tommorow.
Quazar,yes she is napping in the second picture.Her eyes are normaly full open and rounded.

I am a bit concerned now regarding comments on keeping her warm as I let her come and go as she pleases.Since the second week when she learned to fly she spends most of the day sitting on nearby roofs coming in now and again for something to eat and the occasional nap.She comes back in late afternnoon for the evening until the morning.
Should I be keeping her in more or leave her to do as she pleases ?
This afternoon she just sat on our roof in the driving rain and has not come in this evening,she is still there now at midnight.Shouldn't she be seeking shelter if she decides to stay out ?

Appologies if this all sounds a bit naive but I'm concerned as Jaye mentions about a 'release regime' how she will cope without parental guidance (if this is the case ?)

I have not seen any feral pigeons around here so also not sure how she will fit in ? Although she was only found a couple of hundred yards from our house she is a bit of a mystery.

If she comes back in the morning what should I do for her best welfare ?

Also as an aside what age do the stop whistling /squarking and is it a good or bad sign ?

Many thanks for any help or guidance you can offer.

All the best Kevin


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev G said:


> I am a bit concerned now regarding comments on keeping her warm as I let her come and go as she pleases.Since the second week when she learned to fly she spends most of the day sitting on nearby roofs coming in now and again for something to eat and the occasional nap.She comes back in late afternnoon for the evening until the morning.
> Should I be keeping her in more or leave her to do as she pleases ?
> This afternoon she just sat on our roof in the driving rain and has not come in this evening,she is still there now at midnight.Shouldn't she be seeking shelter if she decides to stay out ?


Sitting on roofs in general isnt really much of a problem, a lot of the ferals around here do that most of the day. In the UK nearly 20% of a houses heat is lost through the roof due to poor insulation so they find that warmer than sitting elsewhere.
If she is sitting there overnight however, it may be because she has nowhere else she feels safe to go. If it has been raining bad, she may well be too wet to fly down safely. What I dont understand is why she didnt come down when it started raining.
When she does come down, I would keep her in and monitor her for a bit.
I'm sure others with much more experiance will be around soon with better info or explanations.

When you do get her, some pics of her fresh poop will help some of the members to better evaluate the situation.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi & thanks for the update.

I think you should try to lure her inside and keep her in for a bit. BTW...just as an aside, I think you have done very well by her so far. I just think that maybe her overall health needs to be assessed (even just as a precaution) and you also have to sorta make a decision as to which life you want her to lead: that of a Feral, or that of a companion pigeon.

One foot in each world is something we would all love to have, but pigeons aren't really wired for that. So we want to set 'em up for one or the other the best we possibly can.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Kev G (Oct 24, 2010)

Well,after spending the night on the roof she came in at 7.30 this morning.After having a few feeds and much preening she has been sleeping/resting in her box.
I have taken some more pictures for general opinions.



















Does 'companion pigeon' mean that she will not fly free ?

Will take some poo pictures later if this will help to see if she is OK ? (hope this is not a wind up LOL)

I will keep her in today as it's raining quite hard.
I have spent allot of time going through forum posts but there is allot to take in,is it OK to ask more questions ?

ATB Kevin


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev G said:


> Well,after spending the night on the roof she came in at 7.30 this morning.After having a few feeds and much preening she has been sleeping/resting in her box.
> I have taken some more pictures for general opinions.


Glad she came back down, beautiful looking bird, definately looks a lot healthier today.




Kev G said:


> Does 'companion pigeon' mean that she will not fly free ?


A Pigeon that becomes attatched and dependant to the human way of life will not fare too well in the big wide world of predators etc as they have not really learned how to survive, but there are people here who can guide you through various ways, and give you various options.




Kev G said:


> Will take some poo pictures later if this will help to see if she is OK ? (hope this is not a wind up LOL)


No the poop pics arent a wind up, some of the more experienced members can spot problems and hints of possible infections from the colour/constituency/amount etc. A sick pigeon will camouflage its illness for a long time to thwart predators etc. By the time anything becomes apparent it is sometimes harder or too late to help.




Kev G said:


> I have spent allot of time going through forum posts but there is allot to take in,is it OK to ask more questions ?
> ATB Kevin


If you need to ask more questions, ask away, its the best way to learn.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and reply, Kev. She is really a beauty.

Quazar has it right in reply to all of your questions.

Here is MY take on things. I know others will chime in as well :

You found her when she was already several weeks old...hard to say exactly how old, but from your pic a good 4+ weeks, I would say. So....assuming she was a 'lost' Feral....she had a fair amount of time out there as a Feral baby. This generally makes her chances of release/acclimation to a Feral flock very good.

On the other side of things, as Quazar noted, she has become dependent on you and the current situation for food and safety. If she doesn't flee you when you are in her immediate viciinty...then she has become somewhat "bonded" to humans.

As Quazar noted, in her current situation she has been provided with food, care, human friends, and a safe place to return to each day. But she has not been provided with learning the ropes of living outside (knowing when to flee, knowing how and what and where to forage in order to eat, learning what water is OK to drink and what is not, learning about predators, learning about vehicles, etc., etc.).

Not having learned such things, I think it is dangerous to allow here to come and go as she pleases. Because when she goes out there, she is basically at the mercy of the Feral world and all of those things mentioned above. But she doesn't know how to navigate that world. This is why she doesn't seem to do "much" outside...other than hang out in your vicinity by herself.

So, as I said...she is caught between two worlds. Yes, a companion pigeon means she would stay firmly in the human-bonded world...meaning no free flight come-and-go as she pleases. She could be a 'inside' bird, or you could build her or provide her with an aviary so she can be an inside-outside bird. And maybe get her a friend someday...

If that seems 'wrong' to you....the you have another option. Being that you found her when she was an older baby, you could try a 'soft release' regimen to acclimate her to the Feral world. This requires finding a big, healthy flock in a (relatively) safe place and taking her there in a cage; feeding the flock so they come near you and plopping her cage right in the middle of them while you feed. She will be surrounded by Feral pigeons forgaing for food and may well, after a few days, start doing the same inside the cage. Then, every 4-5 mins. or so, you couch or hand-clap or wave your arms to startle the Flock so they take off and flee. Hopefully, after a few days of this, she will try to "flee" with them from inside the cage (literally try to take off inside the cage).

When she does both of this regularly, the 'soft release' program is working. This should take about 6+ visits to the flock; the last 3 visits should be redundant (i.e. she is doing the 'forage and flee' consistently by then - not sporadically).

Now, the two asterisks on releasing her back to the Feral world would be :

1* - Heartache. Man, it's hard to do, emotionally. You have been with your friend for several weeks if not more, have nursed her back to health, and now she will no longer be under your watchful guardianship any longer. You have given her a great gift ~ a second chance at living the life she was born to live. But that life also has many perils, and there are no guarantees.

2* - Winter. if it was another time of year, beginning "soft release' would be an easier decision. It is generally NOT suggested to soft release a raised baby in the Winter. As above, a lot of challenges lie ahead for them...you want to minimize those challenges the best a human is able to. She has only been alive in (more or less) good weather up to now.

Also, read this:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/to-release-or-not-to-release-10874.html

I don't agree with it 100% (I think that even if many of the aspects appear to be met NOT to release, releasability is still viable in some cases) but it's pretty good as a guide to make a determination of whether a soft release is worth a try or not.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Not done yet....just changing subjects to WHAT YOU MIGHT WANNA DO NOW.

Can you take her back to any avian vets in your vicinity ? It may be worth taking her in for a check up. This will not be inexpensive...in the US it would be around $200usd. Tell them she is your pet, not a rescued Feral.

I would get a physical exam, a fecal test, and a blood panel ("CBC"). Those top two photos still look funny to me...not just sleepy/cold funny. A vet exam can determine whether she is fighting anything. She may have the beginnings of some of the more usual pigeon ailments suck as Trich ('canker'), Coccidia, etc. Or perhaps even some signs of respiratory illness or a low-grade pneumonia.

Best to check that all out. All are very treatable and curable with proper meds.

If no avian vet, some here might suggest a course of meds as a 'best-guess' or 'preventative' treatment.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

LAST thing is...._OPTION #3 !_

SHE IS A BEAUTIFUL PIGEON ! There are folks who do keep pigeon lofts and aviaries. Some are Fancy pigeon fanciers...some are Flying pigeon fanciers...some are formerly-Feral pigeon fanciers.

These are...in a sense, an 'automatic flock' or a more 'finite flock' which is guarded and taken care of by a person. Flying ones allow the birds out each day or regularly, and they home back to the loft afterward. Closed ones keep them in all the time but usually a good one will have ample room; and the pigeons interact with each other in their most typical pigeonlike ways.

Being that her markings are so interesting, it could well be that a pigeon fancier would be interested in adding her and her genes to their loft. May need to determine her sex definitely first, however. Just another thought.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What part of Kent are you in? We might be able to recommend someone that can have a look at her or help her to become part of a flock.

She is very beautiful, and I was wondering if she is a bird that was hatched in a domestic setting and then was released away from home to fend for herself.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Feefo said:


> She is very beautiful, and I was wondering if she is a bird that was hatched in a domestic setting and then was released away from home to fend for herself.


Mmmmm....yes...this possibility struck me also...particularly when Kevin mentioned that there seemed to be no signs whatsoever of her parents or any other Ferals in the vicinity...(?)


----------



## Kev G (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks to every one for your advice and kind comments,though I am now in a certain amount of moral dilema between the options discussed.
I have read and re-read the posts but for tonight I will opt out and get some sleep !

I did take some 'poo pics' but the newspapers in her box were from a colour supplement which just made the picture a bit of a mess (no pun intended) Will try tommorow with clean sheets of A4 plain paper.

I will whatever happens get her checked out more thoroughly at the vets for her sake and also for our two house rabbits (is there any chance of cross infection ?)

Many thanks ,Kevin


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Nope...pigeon illnesses transmit to pigeons, not mammals. 

Don't rush yourself...if you have her inside and secure, you have some time to deliberate. I believe member Amyable (also in UK) has been trying to post a reply, too...but her internet access has been wacky the past day or so....so expect a reply here from her as well.

You are surrounded by allies  ...folks who have been thru some of this before....glad you found the Forum and thanks again for saving your pal's life !


----------



## Kev G (Oct 24, 2010)

Pekka update - After keeping her in all day yesterday after her night on the roof I was going to see if I could get her booked in for a vet visit.She usually goes out for a bit at 7-7.30 in the morning but by 8.30 she was flying into the glass as though she was trying to get out.In the end I let her out to stop her from injuring herself.
She flew right over the houses and out of sight until she returned at 3 this afternoon.The outside door was left ajar as usual and she came in for something to eat but left again before the door could be closed.She is now still perched on the house roof in the dark.
Wil have to see what happens.

Managed to take a poo pic.









This pigeon malarky isn't good for my nerves ! LOL
I expect I will be going outside every 10 minutes till the early hours to see if she is still there.

atb Kevin


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Pigeons dont understand that glass is solid lol, if there is virtually no reflection they keep trying to go through it thinking there is nothing there.
She'll be back in the morning though.


----------



## Kev G (Oct 24, 2010)

She stayed on the roof until 9.30 last night then flew off into the night.
......But she's back this morning 

ATB Kevin


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Strange, pigeons normally dont fly at night, Maybe shes a vampire pigeon .... well it is coming up for halloween


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I would suggest next time you get her inside, you keep her inside. It isn't cruel, and closing the blinds usually alleviates any window-crashing.

She is doing fairly outside on her own, in that she manages to make it thru the day and return...but Quazar is correct...pigeons usually don't fly at night, so again...in the presence of a Feral flock she would not be doing this.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Kevin,

Have been reading through the latest updates on your pigeon friend.
I did write you a long post the other evening but it went AWOL. 

Obviously at the moment she needs to be monitored as the others have suggested for health assessment reasons, but it does seem she's leading some sort of double life outside the confines of your home!
(Wouldn't it be great if you could attach a webcam to her to see where she's going.) 

I was thinking before about the type of setup that might be best suited to her if she's able to fly and wanting to maintain some sort of freedom once we know she's fit and able. This is assuming you aren't considering or able to offer her this 'open house' system long term.
There are some rescue centres that have open aviaries for pigeons that are releasable but are used to the luxury of having food provided and the option of a roof over their heads if they so desire.
I know of one or two where pigeons can live in the aviary but it is open for them to come and go as they please. The beauty of this of course is that they are amongst other pigeons, so have a ready made flock, and there is always a food supply so they tend to opt to stay around.

I realise this isn't the main issue at present and we need to just see that she's fit and able first and foremost.

It's amazing that she comes and goes from your home so confidently. If she were older I'd almost think she had a nest or a mate somewhere to fly off at strange times of the day or night. 

As others have suggested at present it would be ideal to keep an eye on her at close hand.

You're doing a great job of monitoring her, keep us posted.

Janet


----------



## Kev G (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks again for the replies.
Just a quick update on Pekka bird.I have found a proper avian vet in Maidstone but have yet to get her there yet.As I have only handled her when she was a non flyer (which she was OK with) since flying she was not happy with this an have respected her wishes and independance (rightly or wrongly ?)She in not bothered by going right up to her but not crossing the line at touching.
This is making it a bit awkward getting her to the vet so have been offering food in a pet carrier to get her used to going inside and so enable safe passage to the vet.

I appeciate all the advice on keeping her in but we neither have blinds or curtains so to stop her getting dissdresed she comes and goes as she pleases with the risks and pitfalls that this entails.
However the sight of her flying 'free as a bird' is a joy.

Yesterday she went out mid morning and did not return until about 8.30 this morning,where she goes is a bit of a mystery.

She is also having a bit of a voice change as she now squark/coos LOL.

If in the garden when other birds are around and they take fright she will also launch off with them......like she has just done !

It's hard to tell when she will be back but a couple of days ago on returning home she was perched on the outside door handle waiting to be let in 

Have included a couple of pics of her taken this morning.

ATB Kevin


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful pics, thanks for the update. She really looks like shes doing well. 
She will get used to the glass eventually, once the initial presence of it is known by her she wont fly directly into it unless shes suddenly spooked & takes off towards it with her concentration diverted elsewhere.
Its a good idea not to cross that "touching" line especially if she is going to come and go as that will make her more wary of other humans in the outside world who unfortunately may not treat her the way you do.
If she is taking off when other birds do, she is learning their ways so will be better prepared for presence of predators etc.
If she is staying away overnight, she has maybe found some other pigeons to hang out with, or maybe even someone else doing the same as you.
My only concern would be that she could just be exploring and being young, maybe gone a bit too far to get back before dark. 
As long as she knows she has food and safe shelter, she will keep returning as she feels the need.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update...having not heard from you for several days, I was thinking things had gone awry.

I am going to respectfully disagree with both you and Quazar here, however. While I appreciate that you believe she has the right to fly free...this entire thread has been about you asking whether you are doing the right things for the welfare of Pekka. It has been raised that in some instances, in some pics, she looked like she may be ill. 

It was suggested, therefore, that you at least have her checked out by a vet. It was also suggested that you do a 'soft release' regimen. The latter suggestion may now be moot, as it seems fair to assume that she has done that regimen on her own and is acclimating.

(Of course, even this is a bit of an assumption. Who is to say that she doesn't just fly off to another place, by herself, and stay there all day, by herself ? Then just return when hungry or tired ?)

Where I am (admittedly) going to be a bit hard on you is that...after the issue of a possible illness was raised; and after it was suggested you secure her and get another vet checkup....you secured her but then let her go again. When you secure a bird with possible illness/who may be struggling....you do NOT just then let her come and go as she pleases the next day. While I understand that your reply is :

a) you have no curtains, and

b) it is a joy for you to see her fly.....

...neither of those responses will bring you a whole lot of comfort should she not return. Because you have then had the opportunity...but neglected to act upon the opportunity...to get her a clean bill of health before leaving her to her life in the Feral world.
....I mean, quite honestly...you can put up a sheet with some thumb-tacks...and...NO pigeon likes being put in/carried in a carrier. You just do it because it's necessary. Neither of these replies bears a whole lotta reasoning....it is more just ratiionalizing.

IMHO, you really just need to buckle down, get her to a vet soon, and see if she has any underlying problems. If so, treat her. If not...THEN I would condone what you are doing and I would say the odds are she will do OK for herself out there.

Again, I apologize for sounding a bit harsh; and I really don't mean to throw a wet blanket on all you have done for her, or on this thread..... because I am relieved that you actually checked back in with an update...and I realize that this is a quintessentially opposite reaction to Quazar's....but I really feel you are currently _not _doing right by your friend. 

You have spent a lot of time, energy and emotion in saving and helping her. Why not just wrap it all up the right way ? Give her the best odds possible ?


----------



## Kev G (Oct 24, 2010)

No appologies needed for sounding harsh,as a guest on this forum and a novice regarding pigeons and birds in general I respect the opinions expressed.
However some pointers may sound easy such as just catching Pekka when she was in, but trying to catch a pigeon that has only been handled twice when it couldn't fly in a 5 x 4 metre conservatory is not easy for someone who has not done this before without fear of injuring her.

My situation did not readily allow for sheeting the windows or doors up as allready mentioned 2 house rabbits also reside in the conservatory and need access to the garden as well as this is our back door for access to washing line etc.

I tried to explain that my best approach to get her in a pet carrier was to coax her (after having tried catching her and being made to look like a fool in doing so) in using food as a bait to save distress and injury to both Pekka and myself LOL.

This was accomplished on Friday when she was taken to Trinity vets in Maidstone where an avian vet who is BVSc CertZooMed MRCVS qualified checked her out (as a pet patient as advised).I am pleased to say the vet could find nothing wrong with her and that she needed no medicine or treatment.

I am a bit confused regarding "It was also suggested that you do a 'soft release' regime" as in a previous post it was mentioned -
" It is generally NOT suggested to soft release a raised baby in the Winter. As above, a lot of challenges lie ahead for them...you want to minimize those challenges the best a human is able to. She has only been alive in (more or less) good weather up to now."
Is this still applicable now as she still comes and goes as she pleases ?

She is now not hanging around the local roofs but flying off some distance in the same direction every day.I am trying to track this down by going further afield on her flight path before she goes out in the morning.

If it is a bad weather day she will stay in with the occasional trip out into the garden to bathe or lift alternate wings in turn to what looks like showering herself in the rain ?

I do not know if "...... she doesn't just fly off to another place, by herself, and stay there all day, by herself ? Then just return when hungry or tired ?)"
but I hope to try and track her down as to what she is doing and where/who with in the near future as allready mentioned.

It seems like her voice has broken now as she has started cooing rather than whistling/squeeking (if thats the correct terminology ?)

She is also more confident flying and hopping/walking around the conservatory and is getting quite inquisitive with exploring things.
That said there is a foots distance that is her boundery threshold which I respect make no attempt to infringe upon.

Anyway thats about it so far.

Thanks to all,ATB Kevin
P.S. Harsh or any other comments are more than welcome


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Kev, 
glad to hear the good news that you managed to get her to a vet for a check, & that shes ok, and also that shes flying well and more confident.
The fact that shes not hanging around the roofs now suggests to me that she may have been doing so to get her bearings so to speak.
Its possible her original arrival with you was because she was young and inexperienced with flying that she may have strayed too far from her "base" (wherever that may be) and was just too exhausted to get back.
Because you helped her & kept her safe, she returns knowing theres food and shelter for her. As she gets older you may find the visits get less frequent as she gains more independance and experiance of other birds.



Kev G said:


> I am trying to track this down by going further afield on her flight path before she goes out in the morning.


LOL, good luck on this, If she has got somewhere in particular she goes, they do tend to stick to "routes" they recognise. It possible she has found other pigeons nearby, or has found her way back to where she originated.
With that in mind, its good for you to respect her space when she is around.
Keep us all posted on her & your progress tracking her. It would be interesting to find out where she does go LOL


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi kev, any updates on the bird, did you manage to track her destination yet ?


----------

